# Craftsman Table Saw Question



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you contact sears?


----------



## TonyCooper (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes. They have not been of help at all. Without a part number for the saw, they don't even try to answer the question. You would think they could look up the part number for the saws they sold in that year, but they won't.


----------

